# got some new ones



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

Mossberg plinkster 802 bolt action 22 lr

henry lever action 22 s l or lr

cva stag horn magnum 50 cal muzzle loader

beeman silver Kodiak x2 air rifle .22 and .177 barrels


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet , you have a nice collecting started.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, won't be long before you'll need a safe.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the Henry Rifle...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice guns!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

I need a good center fire like a 243 now though I think I have enough 22 rifles enough unless the next one is a 22 mag lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go for the center fire


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

just need more money now lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice ! I'm with Don. Centerfire is a good option. Savage Axis is a reasonable rig to look at as well as the Ruger American. I'm seeing guys selling their Axis rifles for $200 bucks now and most are like new. All these folks ran out and bought a gun after the big scare and now don't know what to do with them.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah I had a axis in 25-06 but sold it due to the ammo was to damn expensive might pick up another axis or a handi rifle in 223 or 243


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

christopher said:


> I need a good center fire like a 243 now though I think I have enough 22 rifles enough unless the next one is a 22 mag lol


Just remember anything over a .22mag is just compensating for something else. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

what about the new 17 wsm rimfire lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Edit anything over 17wsm (my next gun).

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

everytime I see one at walmart it's gone within the hour


----------

